# Praying in 2007



## blhowes (Jan 9, 2007)

Its been great to be back into the "Reading-Through-the-Bible-in-a-Year" mode again. There's just something about setting aside time during the day to systematically read through the Bible that's envigorating (sp?).

I got to thinking how much of an added blessing it'd be to also be so organized and systematic in other areas, such as prayer. I was wondering how others have 'planned' their prayer time, and what steps you've taken or want to take to improve your prayer life, make it more systematic and regular, etc.?


----------

